# حقيقة البورد البريطاني



## م الفاتح (1 أغسطس 2009)

http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/imgad?id=CPLqzrnC5dbpAhDYBRhPMgjG5O-zGPVyNQ

ماذا تعرف عن الاكاديمية العربية في بريطانيا ، وهل فعلا يوجد بورد بريطاني؟ ......بحثت ولم اجد شئ! فهل من عارف؟؟؟


----------



## spymody (17 فبراير 2010)

good


----------



## labseeker (20 فبراير 2010)

العالم ديه بتكذب علينا ولا ايه


----------



## wadei (24 فبراير 2010)

يا اخي انا قرأت التفاصيل في موقعهم اللي موجود فيه اسماء اعضاء مجلس الادارة بس بصراحة اللي استفزني مش انه موجود او انه مش موجود اللي استفزني انه ايش هي الفايدة من انه تحمل هذا البورد اللي لا هو شهادة علمية ولا شي 
يعني بيستفزك انهم بيطرحوا انه مجرد حصولك على ورقة مصدقة من بريطانيا هذا انجاز ولازم تدفع عليه مبلغ كبير جدا وفي رسوم عضوية سنوي كمان !!! والمقابل مجرد ورقة مختومة من ملكة بريطانيا العظمى !!! يعني مش غريب ؟؟
وبصراحة انا صرت اشك في انه العالم اللي بتكتب على القارمات بورد بريطاني وامريكي ومش عارف ايش انه كله كلام فاضي وبيستغلو جهل العرب ونزعتهم لتقليد الغرب في انهم يحصلو من الكفاءات العربية فلوس وبس 
وبيني وبينك يعني مزبوط هم متقدمين علميا وصناعيا بس برضه احنا مش هبايل لهالدرجة مشان نروح ندفع مبالغ زي هيك مشان قصقوصة ورقة عليها علم بريطانيا


----------



## م الفاتح (25 فبراير 2010)

شاكرين المشاركة في الحيرة....... لا يهم إن كانوا خادعين ..... ولكن الحيرة الاكثر في هل للملتقى تحكم في الاعلانات عليه !!!!!! يعني من المفترض ان يكون هناك مداخلة من الادارة بشأن هذا التساؤل!


----------



## adel mahran (4 نوفمبر 2012)

و الله عندكم حق و أنا بتساءل زيكم إيه يعنى بورد بريطانى دحنا مخاخنا أحسن منهم بس عايزين إللى يهتم بينا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (29 ديسمبر 2012)

أعتقد ان اكيد فيها فايدة ولكن احنا ما عندناش المعلومات الكافية عنها

مثلا هل ليهم اشتراطات معينة فى المهندس المتقدم لهذه الشهادة 

هل يدعموا المهندسين المتقدمين بأى نوع من انواع الكورسات او التدريب

لازم نعرف كل جوانب الامور قبل ما نحكم عليها

شكرا,,,,,,


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

ان شاء الله بنصير أحسن منهم


----------

